# Need help



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Twist the white and black together and hook them up the the white on the light and connect the red to the black in the light. You have a ring circuit and need to complete it since you removed your medicine cabinet. (section 41 in the code book)


----------



## rsnook7922 (Nov 15, 2012)

RANDAS---Thank you ever so much, you will make my wife happy and my life more quiet!!!


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

